# Help - Pain after colonoscopy



## linda in London

HI I had my second colonoscopy yesterday morning it is now nearly 36 hours since the procedure and I am still in pain. THe pain is on my left hand side. When i got home yesterday the pain was intense and about 5 times an hour i was bent over in agony. I thought it was just trapped air. The pain is not as intense today but is still sore - and the side is tender to touch. The dr did take approx 8 biopsy. My first colonoscopy was virtually pain free and I was back at work the next day. I had to take the day off today because of the pain. I called the nurse today not much helop - and i was told to take painkilles (they don't work!) and drink peppermint tea and if it becomes unbearable to go to A&E. It's not as intense as yesterday - however it's not improving either. so not sure what to do. After I eat it does become slightly worse and the area starts to make noises - so it may just be trapped air still?I tried to search on the internet to see how long pain last for but couldn't really find much information - hoping someone may be able to help me with information! Many thanks for reading and any assistance would be greatly appreciated!Linda


----------



## Karen29809

It took me about a week to feel better after my colonoscopy. I guess it was just trapped air; I did not have any biopsies. I did not call the doctor but he said I should have as he could have prescribed something; just pain killers probably. I have extra colon so that didn't help probably. I was very uncomfortable and missed a couple days of work. I had my procedure on a Friday thinking I'd be all better over the weekend. A friend who works in gastro said to lay on your stomach in a warm bath and also to rub your belly in big slow soft circles.I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## marlsar

Hi I had my colonoscopy last friday thinking that by the time I go back to work, after bank holiday I would be ok as the leaflet said I would just get trapped wind pains that will last 48 hrs. Well its tuesday now, 4 days later and I am still having stomach pains and it hurts if i press on my abdomen. Its very similar to my IBS pain! and the Dr took 8 biopsies (probably spelt wrong!) from me. I am wondering whether I should worry that I am still getting pains? after all my colon was put through a procedure where 8 bits of tissue were taken from it! (ouch!). The pain I have isn't severe that I cannot move around or go to work etc but I feel very tired. Is this just a healing process? When should be the point to worry? I do not feel that I have trapped wind however I could not pass wind during or after my procedure and the doctor found it hard to pass the camera through as my colon was spasming!Anyone else in similar position? I don't want to waste the doctors time if this is normal! Should I see how I feel at the weekend and if no better contact my GP?Thanks!


----------



## BQ

If you haven't passed any wind since the procedure.. I would say that is something your Dr should know about. So I would give them a call and let them know this and that you are having some pain still. They typically inject some air into the colon during the procedure so that air and typically tell a patient to pass it as soon as possible to avoid any undo pain.But if you haven't passed ANY gas since last weekend... I would definitely let a Dr know that. And no I don't think that would be wasting a Dr's time.. not at all. And no I wouldn't wait for the weekend.. call them tomorrow. You may need an anti spasmodic or some peppermint capsules.Everyone should be passing some gas everyday.Keep us posted and hope you feel better.


----------



## marlsar

Hi BQ thanks for your reply. The good news is I am feeling better! I already had some tablets for spasm pains but it hadn't occurred to me to take these after the colonoscopy as I thought it might make the pain worse! lol. I found out it helped but when you also mentioned peppermint pills it got me thinking. I bought some peppermint tea and this did wonders for my stomach pains and I have passed some gas since! lolI am no longer worried about it. I have read other blogs and know a person who has had it and they report taking days to feel better and since I have none of the serious symptoms to look out for I am just going to let myself heal.Many thanks again Marlsar


----------



## phkach

Linda, the description of your symptoms match what happened not just once (2002) but twice (2013) to my significant other. (In between she had a "normal" colonoscopy with no problems.) The problem was (and as I write this still is a problem) a lacerated spleen, caused by the doctor pushing the tool too aggressively as he tried to get it past the "Spleener Curve" (as one doctor referred to it), causing the tube to push against the spleen and lacerating it. The first time she nearly bled to death. This time we got to the ER earlier and she's not in big-time recovery mode. Her mobility is hugely impaired. She feels much pain on the left side of her abdomen, which will remain, though it will diminish, for some time yet. The only good news is that she has not lost her spleen. The ER doctor did some research and found that there are very few cases of this happening, and none of the doctors at the hospital had ever heard of it before.

She will never, ever again have a traditional colonoscopy as a result of this.

One key factor that came out of this second occurrence is that it's important to bug the clinic and bug the clinic until they accept that they've done something horrible that needs immediate attention. My SO called several times before she talked with a doctor who understood that this is not just the normal pains associated with a colonoscopy. The others all said that once she passed some more gas she'd feel fine. Basically, "Go away. Don't bug us. You're being a baby."

This is serious stuff and potentially deadly.


----------

